# Can not open the catalog in Lightroom



## designs (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I using NAS in lightroom, howerver, when i open images, i have recieved a notify:

"LR can not open the catalog named "ABC" located on network volume "XYZ".
& "LR Catalogs can not be opened on network volume, removable storage, or read only volume.

How fix it. Thank!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 24, 2018)

designs said:


> "LR Catalogs can not be opened on network volume, removable storage, or read only volume.



The Catalog must be on an Internal Hard-drive, or an attached Hard-drive. (Not the NAS!)
You will need to move the catalog as per the instructions at this link-
How do I find and move or rename my catalog? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## designs (Mar 24, 2018)

I-See-Light said:


> The Catalog must be on an Internal Hard-drive, or an attached Hard-drive. (Not the NAS!)
> You will need to move the catalog as per the instructions at this link-
> How do I find and move or rename my catalog? | The Lightroom Queen


thank you so much!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome to the forum designs,

Also note that if catalogs must be local, you images can stay on a remote networked (even disconnected) drive/volume.


----------



## designs (Mar 24, 2018)

Denis Pagé said:


> Welcome to the forum designs,
> 
> Also note that if catalogs must be local, you images can stay on a remote networked (even disconnected) drive/volume.


Thank for reply @Denis Pagé


----------

